# Tried some west coast tactics on the gulf



## Breezy (Feb 14, 2008)

Relocated to the panhandle and went out and bought a sweet looking boat. Had them outfit it with some nice electronics.Asked around at a few bait shops on how to catch some nice fish. Followed the advice and was quite suprised at how well we did. Fishing down here just ain't the same as the creeks and streams where I am from. Its justplain easy! Thanks to all you guys at the bait shop that helped us!


----------



## hjorgan (Sep 30, 2007)

Looks like somebody is bored......


----------



## biggamefishr (Oct 26, 2007)

good job!!!

it won't be long until that sweet looking boat is property of the FWC :clap


----------



## JoshH (Sep 28, 2007)

you are a waste of time go away


----------



## FLWhaler (Oct 1, 2007)

:looser

Besides if thats the best you can do you need to sell that boat and take up chess.


----------



## Mike aka FishWerks (Oct 22, 2007)

> *FLWhaler (2/14/2008)*:looser
> 
> 
> 
> Besides if thats the best you can do you need to sell that boat and take up chess.




Ditto.



:usaflag


----------



## Corpsman (Oct 3, 2007)




----------



## Breezy (Feb 14, 2008)

Wow! Not sure what I did but, you guys seem upset! Sorry for catching some nice tasty fish and telling youabout it. You guys bummed me out.


----------



## Downtime2 (Sep 27, 2007)

Nice mess. When did you catch em'?


----------



## LATERALINE (Oct 2, 2007)

> *Breezy (2/14/2008)*Relocated to the panhandle and went out and bought a sweet looking boat. Had them outfit it with some nice electronics.Asked around at a few bait shops on how to catch some nice fish. Followed the advice and was quite suprised at how well we did. Fishing down here just ain't the same as the creeks and streams where I am from. Its justplain easy! Thanks to all you guys at the bait shop that helped us!




Hey man.. When you catch these nice looking fish??


----------



## TOBO (Oct 3, 2007)

Man that is funny, I love it! It's Feb, this is better than a lot of stuff that usallygoes on during Feb.


----------



## sureicanfish (Sep 30, 2007)

i have to know the answer to that question myself, i might risk the bossman catching me online at work to see how this plays out!


----------



## Breezy (Feb 14, 2008)

I know, I am little late on this fish report! I am such a procrastinator(not sure about the spelling of this big word)! Been meaning to post this one for a few months now! With Thanksgiving and Christmas I just got a little busy! My wife and I had a really good time on that trip!


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

Everytime about this time of year, we get the class clown or twoon here that likes to register under a new name and post this type of post to try and get a bunch of people worked up. But it seems like these type of things just don't work around here anymore.


----------



## jackedup (Jan 17, 2008)

> *Breezy (2/14/2008)*Wow! Not sure what I did but, you guys seem upset! Sorry for catching some nice tasty fish and telling youabout it. You guys bummed me out.




breezy, some idiots on here like to post reports that are definite BS. next time make sure that you give a date of your trip if it's out of season and you won't have to deal w/ this 

(nobody likes liars)


----------



## Serendib (Oct 15, 2007)

I guess you just can't remember when you caught those fish...


----------



## hjorgan (Sep 30, 2007)

Breezy..... blow me....<TABLE id=_ctl1_ctlPanelBar_tblProfile cellSpacing=1 cellPadding=9 width="100%"><TBODY><TR><TD class=TableCell_Light vAlign=top><TABLE id=_ctl1_ctlPanelBar_tblContactInformation cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=6 width="100%"><TBODY><TR><TD class=SmallTxtBold width=120><SPAN id=_ctl1_ctlPanelBar_lblUsername1>Username:</TD><TD class=SmallTxt><SPAN id=_ctl1_ctlPanelBar_lblUsername2>Breezy</TD><TD class=SmallTxt vAlign=top align=right width=80 rowSpan=8>







</TD></TR><TR><TD class=SmallTxtBold width=120><SPAN id=_ctl1_ctlPanelBar_lblPublicEmail>Public Email:</TD><TD class=SmallTxt><A class=SmlLinks id=_ctl1_ctlPanelBar_hypPublicEmail>No information available.</A></TD></TR><TR><TD class=SmallTxtBold width=120></TD><TD class=SmallTxt>Send this member a private message...</TD></TR><TR><TD class=SmallTxtBold width=120></TD><TD class=SmallTxt>Send this member an email message...</TD></TR><TR><TD class=SmallTxtBold width=120></TD><TD class=SmallTxt>Add member to my buddy / ignore list!</TD></TR><TR><TD class=SmallTxtBold width=120><SPAN id=_ctl1_ctlPanelBar_lblMSNIM1>MSN IM:</TD><TD class=SmallTxt><SPAN id=_ctl1_ctlPanelBar_lblMSNIM2>No information available.</TD></TR><TR><TD class=SmallTxtBold width=120><SPAN id=_ctl1_ctlPanelBar_lblYahooIM1>Yahoo IM:</TD><TD class=SmallTxt><SPAN id=_ctl1_ctlPanelBar_lblYahooIM2>No information available.</TD></TR><TR><TD class=SmallTxtBold width=120><SPAN id=_ctl1_ctlPanelBar_lblAIMIM1>AIM IM:</TD><TD class=SmallTxt><SPAN id=_ctl1_ctlPanelBar_lblAIMIM2>No information available.</TD></TR><TR><TD class=SmallTxtBold width=120><SPAN id=_ctl1_ctlPanelBar_lblICQIM1>ICQ#:</TD><TD class=SmallTxt><SPAN id=_ctl1_ctlPanelBar_lblICQIM2>No information available.</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD><TD class=TableCell_Light vAlign=top><TABLE id=_ctl1_ctlPanelBar_tblPersonalInformation cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=6 width="100%"><TBODY><TR><TD class=SmallTxtBold width=120><SPAN id=_ctl1_ctlPanelBar_lblHomepage>Homepage:</TD><TD class=SmallTxt><A class=SmlLinks id=_ctl1_ctlPanelBar_hypHomePage target=_blank>No information available.</A></TD></TR><TR><TD class=SmallTxtBold width=120><SPAN id=_ctl1_ctlPanelBar_lblBlogAddress>Blog:</TD><TD class=SmallTxt>

<A class=SmlLinks id=_ctl1_ctlPanelBar_hypBlogAddress target=_blank>No information available.</A></TD></TR><TR><TD class=SmallTxtBold width=120><SPAN id=_ctl1_ctlPanelBar_lblBirthday1>Birthday:</TD><TD class=SmallTxt><SPAN id=_ctl1_ctlPanelBar_lblBirthday2>No information available. </TD></TR><TR><TD class=SmallTxtBold width=120><SPAN id=_ctl1_ctlPanelBar_lblLocation1>Location:</TD><TD class=SmallTxt><SPAN id=_ctl1_ctlPanelBar_lblLocation2>No information available.</TD></TR><TR><TD class=SmallTxtBold width=120><SPAN id=_ctl1_ctlPanelBar_lblOccupation1>Occupation:</TD><TD class=SmallTxt><SPAN id=_ctl1_ctlPanelBar_lblOccupation2>No information available.</TD></TR><TR><TD class=SmallTxtBold vAlign=top width=120><SPAN id=_ctl1_ctlPanelBar_lblInterests1>Interests:</TD><TD class=SmallTxt><SPAN id=_ctl1_ctlPanelBar_lblInterests2>No information available.</TD></TR><TR><TD class=SmallTxtBold vAlign=top width=120><SPAN id=_ctl1_ctlPanelBar_lblBiography1>Biography:</TD><TD class=SmallTxt><SPAN id=_ctl1_ctlPanelBar_lblBiography2>No information available.</TD></TR><TR><TD class=SmallTxtBold width=120><SPAN id=_ctl1_ctlPanelBar_lblTools>Tools:</TD><TD class=SmallTxt>Show all posts by this member...</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>


----------



## Breezy (Feb 14, 2008)

Now Hugh, I thought this was a family type site! How do you know I ain't ugly as old saltwater cat fish? I would deffintly suggest meeting somebody first before asking for something like that. Are maybe I just misunderstood what your asking for. I hope so because that's just gross dude.


----------



## konz (Oct 1, 2007)

I take it that you know HJORGAN since you called him by his first name.


----------



## fishnfrank (Oct 2, 2007)

This is allfunny, I don't care who you are. I love to sit back and watch people get all spun up over something like this. It is so easy, everyone has cabin fever and is so easy to get riled up because hunting is over and it's too damn cold out to go fishing or just crappy weather. Really, before you make yourself look like an idiot, count to ten and think before you type. By the way, nice fish Breezy.


----------



## Stressless (Oct 2, 2007)

Breezy = Assclown, AssHat, Jackass.



BhaBye

Stressless


----------



## Breezy (Feb 14, 2008)

Ya'll done hurt my feelings, I gonna take my ball go home! My daddy better than yours!!

Breezy out until next year!


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

> *Breezy (2/16/2008)*Ya'll done hurt my feelings, I gonna take my ball go home! My daddy better than yours!!
> 
> Breezy out until next year!


See ya


----------

